# tip ups



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

How many of you guys use tip-ups? I was thinking of buying some on e-bay, 
how many can you use?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

In Ohio, you are allowed 6, but they must have your name and address on each and every one. Of course, you can still use 2 conventional poles also, one in each hand.  Ya might want to invest in 1 or 2 of the new electric jigging tip ups by Nature Vision(the people who make Aqua Vu) that are to be about $20 each.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i use tip ups and love them, I like the older wood ones best


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought a couple last year but didn't get a chance to use them.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the HT polar therm brand. All six of mine fit in a duffel bag. Frabill's thermal is easier to transport but doesn't cover the hole as well. The frame style tip ups are only good on warm days, they freeze up quickly any other time. I glued corks to the spool of my tip ups to provide a hook keeper.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey tomb, how do you like those type of tip up. are those the ones al linders picture is on? just saw those at gander mtn and they were $5 more than the frame type. im thinking of switching over to those that cover the hole to prevent freeze up. i fish alot at night and it is a problem. do they really work?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never seen the one's with Linder's pic on them. But I also bought half of these over 10 years ago, added one a year after that. I know they have gotten quite expensive since then. Work vey well, the only ice that develps is on the waterline of the shaft. Even this little bit of ice is no problem. Like I said the frabill ones are easier to tansport, but the disk isn't as large as these.The HT's come in black and orange. I would recommend trying one before you purchase the other five. Here's one link I found. http://www.icefishingshop.com/tipups/ht_tackle_polar_therm.html

This walleye came on a tip up last year on Mosquito. Also caught a ton of crappies. I normally use size four octopus hooks. Plan on trying circle hooks this year, had a couple small fish get gut hooked, I hate that.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I love Tip-ups. When I come to Ohio to ice fish, that is what I use. I have the orange circular ones that were pictured here, wood ones and plastic ones that are similar to the wood ones. Have had luck with all. The circular ones are better when it is real cold. They keep the hole covered so the water does not freeze in the hole. I typically use small treble hooks.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info, I think I will see if I can find any good deals on e-bay first. I like that set up TOMB, Nice fish. One more questiion, If gills hit the tip up will the flag still come up, I would hate to have a small fish gut hooked all day.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

joe01 said:


> One more questiion, If gills hit the tip up will the flag still come up, I would hate to have a small fish gut hooked all day.


Depending on the size of the gill. It has happened to me once or twice. Real small gills may not set off the flag.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the polar style tip-up made by ht enterprises. You can set the drag and it gives you a light or heavy setting. I bought mine at walmart for about 7.00 apiece, even caught a few of em for 3.00 on the sale rack. I like the black frames as the absorb the suns heat. Do yourself a favor and buy a GOOD pair of ICE CLEATS, cause you'll be wanting them while tending all those tip-ups.
I have slipped into a few of those holes as you're slidin by with out them !!!
Enjoy and dress warm, oh yea, A vexilar helps too!!! I like to set out a few tip-ups and jig with a hand pole being very consious of the vexilar humming ! First drill a bunch of holes that are scattered, I like to start shallow to deep, Set some tip-ups and jig the rest, heck, every now and then, pull the tip-up line out and work those holes, you'll be surprised at the results !! You can set 6 tip-ups and still fish with one pole as I understand. Or use two poles.

Good Fishin, PRAY FOR ICE !!! Mike


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

joe01 said:


> Thanks guys for the info, I think I will see if I can find any good deals on e-bay first. I like that set up TOMB, Nice fish. One more questiion, If gills hit the tip up will the flag still come up, I would hate to have a small fish gut hooked all day.



i made a bunch of tip ups that any fish would set off---they worked like a platform scale and a sliding weight would adjust the sensitvity---when the
line moved the arm the weight would slide down to the end signalling a fish---they worked great---only problem was they would all go down at once and there would still be fish hitting the rods too


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never had any fish on the hook without setting off the flag. I also always use the lightest setting, even with minnows. Sometimes the flag may go off and a fish drop the minnow. Also be aware the Ht's are a bit more bulky and take a minute more to set up than the Frabill's . They are still my preference, but you'll want to look at both for yourself. I'll have to take a picture of my sled with all my gear in it so you can see the amount of stuff I'm willing to drag around.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

next year I will get a sled-I still sit on a bucket. I have my Aqua view, I just pick up to rods, i was still useing the cheap rods last year. I had alot of luck with the buckshot spoons for eyes, I'm just buying a little at a time


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

joe01 said:


> I'm just buying a little at a time


   That's how I started too  and we know how that ended up!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tomb, i'm lookin forward to seeing that picture.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have only used tip ups for Northern Pike. I have tried for Walleye with them but not enough action. I purchased a wind tip up and that never worked very well for me. So I just reserve them for up north on the pike. But they are perfect for those critters. First ice.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a photo of a homemade tip-up I copied. This version is officially known as the Lake Winnebago tip-up (I think). Directions are attached. Many modifications/improvements are possible, but even the "hillbilly hanger" model portrayed is quite effective. It is also inexpensive

I catch some bluegill, plenty of crappie, and tons of saugeye--especially when other tip-ups don't.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I make my own. Cheap as you can go.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's the sledfull of equipment my friends and I lug around. These pictures only contain my stuff. There is actually enough room to add rods and tackle for three more guys. We take turns pulling it throughout the day. I know this isn't directly on point with the tipups-------but be aware of the collection of gear you may be heading for!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

do the artificial weeds work?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

johnboy111711: I'm not sure yet on the weeds. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Did so well on mosquito last year that I only dropped it in the water on one trip, didn't see any difference in catch rate. Figure it might hold a travelling school of crappies, but who knows?? I may have been taken on this one.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i remeber seeing them advertised, PM if you want to hit portage sometime, lots of gills and crappie, even some perch, maybe we could trade a trip. it'd atleast give you a chance to try the weeds out


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you guys still get eyes out of portage? I have not fished there since I was 14 years old


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not that they aren't in there, you just never hear of any being caught, i've fished there pretty hard for 4 years and have heard of one being caught and one being seen on an aqua veiw


----------

